# NEW YORK – skylines from skyscrapers and ground level!



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

^^ I like how you did the closeup of the cladding! It's fossiliferous limestone from Indiana! The Empire State building is clad with limestone from the same place, as is one of the buildings at my university!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Yes it is a rare to see these close details of skyscrapers.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*The Staten Island Ferry and its views

Staten Island Ferry, inaugurated in 1905, is a ferry service that takes commuters and tourists from Lower Manhattan to Staten Island, one of New York's 5 boroughs. 8 ferries are currently operating the rote. It is free and offers very nice views of Lower Manhattan skyline, the Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island, Staten Island and parts of Brooklyn, Jersey City and Midtown Manhattan. Due to the weather the photos didn't become as good as I expected. I was there in 1998 too, when the old WTC was visible from the ferry, but it was foggy and cloudy then so I wanted to go back this sunny day. But things didn't turn out as expected. It was sunny, very hot and humid as we were waiting for the ferry. But immediately when we boarded the ferry we heard a thunder, huge clouds where approaching very fast and it started to rain a lot just after the boat started to move!*









In 2005 the Manhattan terminal was completely renovated and modernized. It is located near Battery Park on southernmost Manhattan.









Entering the ferry "Spirit of America".









Liberty Island (left) with the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island (right), the gateway to America for immigrants between 1892-1954, now the Immigration Museum.









Lower Manhattan skyline, will in the near future once again be dominated by World Trade Center.









The weather changed very fast!









The Statue of Liberty. In rain.









The Statue of Liberty, officially called Liberty Enlightening the World, is a world famous neo classical statue standing on a pedestal on the small Liberty Island. It was designed by Frédéric Bartholid and dedicated in 1886. It represent Libertas, the Roman godess of freedom, and was a gift from France. The torch is lit after dark.It is The statue is 46m high. The observation deck in the crown has been occasionally closed after 9/11. It is sometimes open, but it is not clear then. The reason for that is to prevent terror attacks! A stairway leads to the torch.


















Staten Island is one of New York's 5 boroughs and is mostly residental, so very few tourists get off there, they just take the ferry. The island is 3 times larger then Manhattan! Despite that it is also the least populated borough, Staten Island has 469 000 inhabitants.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Staten Island, near the ferry.









Part of the Staten Island ferry terminal.









New York skyline seen from Staten Island, from the left: Jersey City, Liberty Island (Statue of Liberty), Midtown Manhattan, Lower Manhattan, the bridges and Brooklyn.









 









Note Empire State Bldg far behind the new WTC!









The Big Apple!


















Lower Manhattan skyline.









The new WTC and WFC.









World Financial Center, WTC, Battery Park and more.









Approaching Lower Manhattan. Unfortunately several fatal accidents have taken place on the ferries, the worst on the Barberi ferry in 2005 and 2010.









One of the 8 orange Staten Island ferries.


----------



## Old Yorker (Dec 7, 2014)

Flatiron building at night:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/strykapose/15968994266/


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

There are some amazing pics here.


----------

